

Ask HN: Goodbye my.yahoo after 15 years – what should I use? - bdehaaff

After using Yahoo! as my portal for the last 15+ years I must move on. It is a dysfunctional relationship that I must end. I have just recently recovered from the forced email upgrade debacle and now the forced my.yahoo portal change that forces a massive ad down my throat. Please, recommend what I should switch to. And quick.
======
LarryMade2
There are some good alternatives here, protopage and ustart look promising

[http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/6-great-
alternatives...](http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/6-great-alternatives-
igoogle.htm)

------
a3n
I prefer

about:blank

and some bookmarks. For email I use fastmail.fm.

------
JacobH
gmail aol hotmail/live

A few alternatives i've used, Gmail being my favorite although they mess
around with the UX from time to time.

------
dirtshell
Why would you not be using Gmail at this point?

~~~
bdehaaff
I have a gmail account for email too. I am talking more specifically about a
news portal. Any thoughts there?

------
PhantomGremlin
Anyone using my.yahoo.com for financial purposes, such as stock portfolios?

I'd love to know of a good alternative. I don't mind paying a few dollars per
month.

